# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم آزمایشگاهی و دامپزشکی بدون کنکور

## AuFbAU

درود  بر دوستان عزیز امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
سوالم از شما عزیزان این هست که رشته ی علوم ازمایشگاهی بدون کنکور داریم دانشگاه ازاد؟
و به نظرتون ایا دامپزشکی ازاد اینده داره؟
 ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MehranWilson

سلام به هیچ وجه  :Yahoo (21):  بهداشت هم حتی بدون کنکور نمیکنن چ برسه علوم ازمایشگاهی

----------


## Neo.Healer

با اینکه علوم آز یکم اشباع شده و شرایط کارشو سختتر کردن اما همچنان جزو رشته های نسبتا تاپه فک نکنم بدون کنکور بشه خوند

----------


## AuFbAU

نظرتون راجع به این دامپزشکی چیه گرامیان؟

----------


## V_buqs

> نظرتون راجع به این دامپزشکی چیه گرامیان؟


جالبه هر وقت با زن و بچت دعوا شد بعد میتونی برگردی بگی من هر روز دستمو میکنم تو kone سگ براتون پول درمیارم اونوقت با من اینجوری برخورد می کنین؟  :Yahoo (114):  


دامپزشکی شغل خوبیه بد نیست ولی خب توقع نداشته باشید همش حیونا ناز نازی بیارن جلوتون  :Yahoo (21): 
یهو میبرنت گاو داری باید گاز معده (همون گ*ز خودمون  :Yahoo (4):  ) گاو رو بو کنی بفهمی مریضه یا نه  :Yahoo (21):  
اگه تاقتشو داری بسم الله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mwmad

> جالبه هر وقت با زن و بچت دعوا شد بعد میتونی برگردی بگی من هر روز دستمو میکنم تو kone سگ براتون پول درمیارم اونوقت با من اینجوری برخورد می کنین؟  
> 
> 
> دامپزشکی شغل خوبیه بد نیست ولی خب توقع نداشته باشید همش حیونا ناز نازی بیارن جلوتون 
> یهو میبرنت گاو داری باید گاز معده (همون گ*ز خودمون  ) گاو رو بو کنی بفهمی مریضه یا نه  
> اگه تاقتشو داری بسم الله


کسی ک علاقه داشته باشه حیوون مریض وسالم فرقی نداره براش !
در ضمن اون چیزی ک گفتی هم فک نکنم واقعیت داشته باشه!!

----------


## AuFbAU

احساس میکنم چون دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور آورده اشبا  میشه در اینده. نظرتون راجع به مهندسی ژنتیک چیه{اینم بدون کنکوره }؟

----------


## Melikamg

> احساس میکنم چون دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور آورده اشبا  میشه در اینده. نظرتون راجع به مهندسی ژنتیک چیه{اینم بدون کنکوره }؟


سلام این رشته ها هیچ کدوم.بدون آزمون نیستن نه علوم آزمایشگاهی نه دامپزشکی 
امسال واحد ما 100 نفر دامپزشکی گرفت هنوز به امتحانات ترم 1 نرسیدیم 40 نفر انصراف دادن (تقریبی)  
علوم آزمایشگاهی با تراز بالای 8500 میشه قبول شد 
دام هم امسال دانشگاه ما با تراز 9000 ب بالا برداشته

----------


## AuFbAU

> سلام این رشته ها هیچ کدوم.بدون آزمون نیستن نه علوم آزمایشگاهی نه دامپزشکی 
> امسال واحد ما 100 نفر دامپزشکی گرفت هنوز به امتحانات ترم 1 نرسیدیم 40 نفر انصراف دادن (تقریبی)  
> علوم آزمایشگاهی با تراز بالای 8500 میشه قبول شد 
> دام هم امسال دانشگاه ما با تراز 9000 ب بالا برداشته


ممنونم بابت پاسخ گرامی
من با این دانشگاه تماس گرفتم .برای دامپزشکی  گفتن ازمون نداره شرط معدلم نداره گویا. فقط باید پیش دانشگاهی داشت

----------


## Seyed Chester

> ممنونم بابت پاسخ گرامی
> من با این دانشگاه تماس گرفتم .برای دامپزشکی  گفتن ازمون نداره شرط معدلم نداره گویا. فقط باید پیش دانشگاهی داشت


سلام خسته نباشيد
تاجايي كه من سرچ كردم و اطلاع دارم اصلا دكتري دامپزشكي بدون كنكور امكان نداره
مگر اينكه كارداني دام باشه
ميتونم بپرسم شما با كدوم دانشگاه تماس گرفتين؟

----------


## Melikamg

> ممنونم بابت پاسخ گرامی
> من با این دانشگاه تماس گرفتم .برای دامپزشکی  گفتن ازمون نداره شرط معدلم نداره گویا. فقط باید پیش دانشگاهی داشت


با کدوم دانشگاه تماس گرفتین؟ علوم تحقیقات؟؟؟ 
حتی شیمی و زیست شناسی رو هم واحد ما بدون کنکور نگرفت 
کاردانی هم نداریم 
امسال فقط زیست گیاهی و.مترجمی فرانسه تو واحد ما بدون کنکور بودن میتونید دفترچه رو دانلود کنید و ببینید

----------


## AuFbAU

اره کاردانیه. ازاد واحد صحنه.
فرقشون چی هست در دروس و اینده کاری؟

----------


## hassan t

سلام
فک کنم کاردانی علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد بدون کنکور داشته باشه

----------


## tamanaviki

> درود  بر دوستان عزیز امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> سوالم از شما عزیزان این هست که رشته ی علوم ازمایشگاهی بدون کنکور داریم دانشگاه ازاد؟
> و به نظرتون ایا دامپزشکی ازاد اینده داره؟
>  ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین


بهیچوج عزیزم نداریم کل پیراپزشکیا چ ملی چ آزاد کنکور داره شاخه های پزشکیم ک جای خود دارن

----------


## tamanaviki

> ممنونم بابت پاسخ گرامی
> من با این دانشگاه تماس گرفتم .برای دامپزشکی  گفتن ازمون نداره شرط معدلم نداره گویا. فقط باید پیش دانشگاهی داشت


الکی :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mina_77

هیچکدوم بدون کنکور نیست
درس بخون

----------

